# WANTED: WHEELS FOR R34 GTR - OEM OR AFTERMARKET- WHAT YOU GOT?



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Any wheels for sale? 18s or 19s for R34 GTR fitment.

Please pm me if selling


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Javablaster,

French guy sells two originals wheels:

https://m.facebook.com/story/graphq...wMDAxNTA2MTAyMzE1NjpWSzo2MzIzODA2MTM5ODE4MTc=


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

still looking....


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

have 18" asa wheels, if you interessed let me know


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Yvo said:


> have 18" asa wheels, if you interessed let me know



not for me thanks.

ideally looking for volk/rays/nismo or similar


----------

